# Beginner Tele Gear Help



## yourrealdad (May 25, 2004)

So dude offered to let me borrow some tele skis so I bought tele boots. Bindings are too small, plus I don't want to buy skins for skis that are not mine. 
Cut to the chase: what is a good beginner tele ski? Both newer models and older ones I can find for even cheaper. I will mostly be skinning up sunlight and aspen areas. Eventually would like to do more BC when I get $ and time to be safe. I am 6'2 185lbs

I have been looking at the BD Kilowatts. Any opinions.
I also went once on some Movements, but I can't remember what ski. They were nice though and I linked a few turns after awhile.

Thanks


----------



## SBlue (Jun 5, 2007)

Here's my free advice. Take it for what it's worth. Tele skis aren't really designed as beginner, intermediate and expert. They're designed more along the lines of type of use, type of snow and type of skier. And you really want the boot/ski combo to be on the same program. I.E., a big 4 buckle boot to drive a big beefy ski, a lighter backcountry oriented ski with a lighter, softer low buckle boot. The lighter boots struggle with the big skis. I've been through that. So, match up with your boots, at least to a degree. That's really important to performance.

I spent the last few years on k2 work stinx and now am on the k2 Coombacks. Awesome skis. But I'm 80/20 lift served vs. earning turns so I don't mind the weight, cause those work stinx are kinda heavy. 

So if you're skinning you want to think about weight. And as a beginner the terms "forgiving" and "easy to initiate" would be in your wheelhouse. If the reviewers say "hang on tight cause these things rip" you might not want to start there. And you'll be happier with something designed for western/bc snow as opposed to east/groomers. The BD Kilowatt meets all of those criteria and is a great ski. And would last you right through becoming an expert. I've skied them and they're great. But there are several other skis that would work as well. I've skied on the liberty helix a few times and liked them quite a bit. Kind of cool, sustainable bamboo core, small local company, (although the skis are made in China, like everything else). Sold as an alpine board but light and lively, fun with tele bindings. I'm sure you'll get a boatload of opinions. Read the reviews (TGR, teletips, ski mags, etc.), visit a shop or two. There's a shop in Glenwood that sells some used gear, I can't recall the name right now but they were good knowledgable guys that worked there. There are options, but stay with the right general parameters for the way you'll use them and you won't make a mistake. Armed with some options you can then shop around a bit.


----------



## paulie (Mar 18, 2007)

Kev,

I have had a pair of kilowatts going on 3 years and they are a great all-round ski, maybe a little less sidecut than what you want to learn on, but overall they are a great ski for the things you talk about wanting to do, and I hear the new version is a bit softer which would be advantageous for you. They do most things really well but you do need to drive them to get the most out of them. I also have a pair of hippy stinx that are the shit, but not something to jump right into, you really gotta drive them bitches. anyway have fun with it and get rad.


----------



## Highside (Jul 11, 2008)

"There's a shop in Glenwood that sells some used gear, I can't recall the name right now but they were good knowledgable guys that worked there."

Its called Gear Exchange. They know their tele and have decent prices on gear. Definitely check them out. A good chance they will have something for you.


----------



## yourrealdad (May 25, 2004)

Yeah I have been in the gear exchange quite a bit so I will definitely go in there.

Just so I don't mess up if I buy a used setup, BD 01,02, G3 Targas, and Hammerheads are all one size fits all correct? Or at least with the BD and G3 you have to get a small version to fit smaller boots. I rock a 29.0 boot

Also can I get away with skiing around 174 skis, say like super stinx? K2 Super Stinx 174 - G3 Targa - great condition - eBay (item 170429839380 end time Jan-13-10 13:00:25 PST) 
Or do I need to look for the 180's in skis

Thanks again


----------



## SBlue (Jun 5, 2007)

I'm 6', 175 pounds, plus or minus a few beers, and I've been at this for awhile. I like the 174/176 length just fine. The BD 01 are nice with the free pivot function but not a huge consideration.


----------



## bobbuilds (May 12, 2007)

the longer the ski the faster you can go. you alpine now? choose the same length. or close. also try to get a straight tailed ski. they hold an edge longer and are not as prone to wash out as a twin. the boot to ski fit is solid advice. And most binder mnfgrs have a one size fits most. up to bsl 360mm so size 7 and up roughly. I would also consider the hamerhead as a binding of choice, it has an adjustability in boot to ski stiffness that is nice on tour and can be snugged up for the down.

good luck, it's funnn.


----------



## ACC (Oct 30, 2003)

Hey Kevin -- if I were you I'd definitely go longer than 175. You will get more float with a longer ski when you are in powder, and have more stability on hardpack. You won't have a problem throwing around a bit longer ski at your height/weight.

If you are interested, I have a pair of kilowatts from last year that are new. I am looking to sell them for what I paid, which was $305. They are the 185 and the tan/red design topsheet. I could meet you in the vail valley some time or figure something out if you're interested.

On bindings, if you are looking to do a fair amount of skinning, I would strongly recommend that you get a free pivot binding. It makes a huge difference when you are earning your turns. BD 01's ski pretty well, but some people have had problems ripping them out of skis if they are skiing too low (knee to the ski style). For a more worry-free and lighter free pivot, look at the voile switchback. The 22 Designs Axl is a winner, but a bit more pricey b/c it's harder to find on sale. But it will last forever and ski great.

Alex


----------



## slowstride (Jul 17, 2009)

*anti-piste*

Hi there, FYI, there is a pair of the black/brown 174cm Anti-Pistes for sale in ski/snowboard swap. Apparently as new, with the threaded inserts, so undrilled, and for sale for $200. Pair that up with the standard size BD O1 binding and skins, and you've got a sweet BC set up. Hope this helps....


----------



## slowstride (Jul 17, 2009)

yourrealdad said:


> Yeah I have been in the gear exchange quite a bit so I will definitely go in there.
> 
> Just so I don't mess up if I buy a used setup, BD 01,02, G3 Targas, and Hammerheads are all one size fits all correct? Or at least with the BD and G3 you have to get a small version to fit smaller boots. I rock a 29.0 boot
> 
> ...


super stinx is pretty skinny ski


----------



## bobbuilds (May 12, 2007)

I would not get an 01, they pull out of any ski with any combo of mounts I don't know why but they do. A tour option on a tele binding is not that important, you will skin far better with the bail and spring, you might stress your boot more but you'll cover more ground faster over all. my .02


----------



## yourrealdad (May 25, 2004)

Right now I am just trying to find something super cheap to get me on the mountain. So I am trying to keep it around $250 for the whole thing. Sorry Alex

Just to let you all know I have all my ski experience as a youth and haven't done it in a while. I have been snowboarding since I was 18, so I don't mind a skinnier ski since it will be easier for me to push around since I will be learning how to ski all over again.

Just for future referance, I have a couple buddies who ski the BD 01's and they complained of ice build up, one says he would rather just use normal bindings it is so bad. How does this compare to the Targa ascent and the 22 axl? Is it a big problem with these bindings?


----------



## bobbuilds (May 12, 2007)

01 is junk in comparison to these two. Volie is your best choice for weight savings and a tour mode. The axl is heaver but a stronger binder with adjustability in the cable not just the springs. I think someone of your size would benifit from the 22 des. series. or an r8 if money is tight. I can tell you yuor best buy is private sale or you could wait till end of season, about april and go see the bent gate. Tey have killer deals, killer. Axl or hammerhead are bomber.................I am 300lbs 6'3 and aggressive skier. on hammer heads. Very strong.


----------



## ACC (Oct 30, 2003)

I would stay away from the targa ascent. I haven't heard any good reviews from people who have skied that binding and other bindings. The targa design hasn't kept up with others.

Anyway, you'll be fine if you get a setup with hammerheads or cobra r8's, or if you find a deal on skis with voile switchbacks, that would be great. Axl will cost you at least $260 alone, but I am sure it skis great.

Check the telemarktips.com turnaround/swap page for deals. My recommendation is to get a ski in the 180-190 range that is at least 95mm underfoot. No worries re: the kilowatt, I think I've got a buyer in d-town, was just throwing it out there.


----------



## slowstride (Jul 17, 2009)

bobbuilds said:


> I would not get an 01, they pull out of any ski with any combo of mounts I don't know why but they do. A tour option on a tele binding is not that important, you will skin far better with the bail and spring, you might stress your boot more but you'll cover more ground faster over all. my .02


they haven't pulled out my k2 inserts, pity they don't made dedicated k2 tele skis any more......


----------

